# Peter is up for adoption



## virginia (Oct 14, 2006)

Well it took a long time, but Peter is in very good weght and lookin' good. He has put on around 40/45 lbs and has filled out nicely. He was adorable when he was skinny and now he is beautiful. Peter is such a sweet guy, you can do anything with him. He is a perfect childs show mini. He has no official training but is very gentle and very willing to do what is requested of him. I'd judge his weight to be no more than 175 and he is almost 29" tall. He was gelded on Tuesday so will be ready to travel to his new home in about a week. He doesn't have a lot of muscle but if someone would slowly work him, he will be gorgeous. I just wish we had been able to get his papers when he and Wendy were rescued. He must go a home that has other minis as he will be very lonesome without Wendy.

There is great news on her too. Heather of of Mulligans Run Farm has very generously offered to take Wendy to her farm in SC and foal her out for CMHR.This takes an enormous weight off me as I am selling my farm, reducing my numbers and moving (I hope to WV) No one knows when Peter bred her but I have my suspicions that she'l have it mid winter and she'll be a lot better off in SC than the mountains of WV. Thank you so very Heather, you are a godsend.

So, here is Peter...Lookin' good!!

Look MA No Hip Bones sticking out!







Aren't I just the cutest thing ever!!!






Hm wonder what's on the other side of the fence?






Ginny StP


----------



## lilhorseladie (Oct 14, 2006)

He is a cutie. I hope someone takes him and gives him a great home.


----------



## mountain_waif (Oct 14, 2006)

Ahhhh.....He is simply adorable. Someone is going to love this little guy to pieces. You did good Ginny!


----------



## lilfoot (Oct 15, 2006)

Aww! I just



: him!!

Hope he gets a wonderful home soon.

:aktion033: to Ginny for all the TLC!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 15, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I would love to take this guy home! Have you found a home for him yet? I would really like to talk to you about him.



: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## tnovak (Oct 16, 2006)

He's adorable! I wish I had my barn done!!!!!!


----------



## virginia (Oct 16, 2006)

Peter Pan is flying to Alabama!!! Well, not really flying...LOL Congratulations Shannon. Peter will have a loving home with Shannon and all her other creatures. I know he will love being an Alabamian. Shannon has opened her heart and her home to this wonderful little guy. He is just such a sweetheart and is a very loving little and I mean little guy. He will stand on his head to get a carrot.LOL

Thank you Shannon, I have a special interest in this little guy and am very happy he is going home with you.

Ginny


----------



## lilfoot (Oct 16, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Yay!! Shannon & Peter!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Sounds like a match made in heaven



:

Sandy


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 17, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I am so thrilled and I just can't wait to give Peter Pan a kiss



: and show him around his new place. I hope he will be very happy here with his new brothers and sisters. :aktion033: I should be able to pick him up on Oct 29th. Just bought a bag of carrots today...LOL! I'm just so darn excited. He's adorable. [/SIZE]

Thank you Ginny, for nursing him back to health so that I am even able to adopt him! I'm sure he is very special to you. Thanks for making it all possible.



: Shannon :bgrin


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 23, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: YAHOO SHANNON. I am so happy you are going to be adopting Peter. I know he will have the best home out at your place.



:



: Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 25, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Well, I'm going to have to wait another week it looks like...



Peter isn't getting to Georgia until Monday the 30th, so I am planning on making the trip to pick him up the following Saturday, I think Nov 4th. I'm still very excited... He will be worth the wait!!



:



:



:



:



:



: I will let you know when I get home with him and I will post some pictures... Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------

